# Anglotopia.com



## Guitarist (Apr 21, 2016)

Anglotopia.com calls itself "the world's largest website for Anglophiles. Run by Americans who love Britain."  I just found it, on a link on FB.

I am going back now to explore the site.  

Would love opinions of it from other Americans and from British posters as well!

http://www.anglotopia.net/


----------



## clover (Apr 22, 2016)

Seems to be a good all round information site covering a selection of interesting topics


----------

